# Ships Chandler Sheepshead shootout results



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

ICX Knocks down the 1st Place WINNER TAKE ALL JACKPOT at the 2015 DESTIN SHEEPSHEAD SHOOTOUT! Special thanks to Peter Wright Jr. and the Ships Chandler Family for putting on a great tournament! My wife and I were first boat at destin bridge and L.W. was second and he fished all day just 4 pilings over from us but we only got 4 total(2 on incoming and 2 on outgoing)all 3-4lbs and could see 4-6 sheepshead come out everytime I scraped the pilings but they would swim right by the bait everytime,ended up with 72 entries so L.W.walked away with $1800.00 not bad for a $25 entry fee,we called in about 40 minutes before the scales closed at 3pm and a 6.6lb fish was on top. With this much interest and some sponsors thrown in it could grow into something like the el cheapo in jacksonville one day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

its on there now below pic i just added 7.09.lbs


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Ships Chandler, was a fun tournament! We didnt do too bad, but didnt get anything big enough to knock out 7lbs. Congrats LW! Our biggest was just over 5lbs and we thought those were big, that 7lber was a beast and there were quite a few in the 6lb range. We lost just as many as we landed to oyster laiden dock pilings, also lost a nice slot red to the oysters. The bite was hot though.
Big Thanks to Mac from the Chandler for taking us out on his boat, he was going to fish with us on Matts boat originally, but the test drive last week didnt pan out, she just wasnt getting the fuel she needed to stay running so Mac saved the day with the Hat Trick! Was a nice ride and made the day! Learned a lot about boat motors too. Ended up being a great day with friends.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics and we were rocking the gortex too it was cold sat. morning for sure.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks! Yes it was a cold day, I didnt take off any layers until we got back to the dock.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I ended up in 8th with 5.8 pounds. Oh well was a lot of fun. Tough sheepshead bite but ended up with a limit of company


----------

